# X53 Blackout



## Blackout (Aug 13, 2017)

built this for the RRB build off this year, german fork, custom fit shaft drive, custom stem,bars,seat mounts,extended deep fenders,rear frame,tail lights, Fire......etc.


----------



## Blackout (Aug 13, 2017)

sitting next to last years build


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 13, 2017)

Blackout said:


> View attachment 659753
> View attachment 659754
> View attachment 659755
> View attachment 659756
> ...



More Than Impressive!!! A "SPACE BIKE". Well done!----Cowboy


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm honored to sit in 3rd place behind this beautiful creation.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Aug 13, 2017)

That's the BOMB!   What did you make those giant hubcaps out of?


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Aug 13, 2017)

Wow! Both are awesome rides.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 13, 2017)

Very cool! Now that's some craftsmanship! Love the fork, shaft drive, and the saddle suspension! Looks great in flat black too. Joe


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Aug 22, 2017)

Blackout said:


> built this for the RRB build off this year, german fork, custom fit shaft drive, custom stem,bars,seat mounts,extended deep fenders,rear frame,tail lights, Fire......etc.
> View attachment 659749
> View attachment 659750
> View attachment 659751
> View attachment 659752



Cool Bike!


----------

